# Moving pictures from Fire HD to another Fire?



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I have photos on my 8.9 HD but want to move these to my newer 8.9 HD or new 7" HDX (2013).  Any suggestions on the easiest way to do this?  I don't have the option to put these in the cloud from my HD.  At least not that I could find. I am passing this HD on to a friend once I figure out the photo thing.

Original photos on a clunky PC but I also have a Mac laptop. 

Thanks.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Do you have Amazon Cloud Drive set up? Toss all your photos in there, delete from the device, and then you can download them back to your new fire.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I tried that. The photo cloud app is incompatible with the Fire HD.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

maries said:


> I tried that. The photo cloud app is incompatible with the Fire HD.


You sure? I just installed it on my wife's new 6" Fire HD but maybe the 6" is different?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

The message came up trying to open it on my Fire HD - this is a couple generations back now.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, if you can not use that - you can use DropBox,  OneDrive, or one of the other myriad of free cloud storage options.


----------

